# Deberes y Derechos: Civiles, políticos, sociales y culturales-educativos



## MariE G

Habla sobre los derechos y deberes que vos conozcas de Venezuela.


----------



## Ao no Sora

Gostaria de saber se é real ainda esta situação no vosso País??


----------



## Biomorgoth

Es completamente falso. Es un audio que reaparece cada cierto tiempo y predica un conjunto de medidas extremas donde ni siquiera se mencionan los autores ni de quién es la voz que narra las medidas.

Para mayor información:








¿Se tomarán medidas para convertir a Venezuela en la “segunda Cuba”?


El Diario | eldiario.com - ¿Se tomarán medidas para convertir a Venezuela en la “segunda Cuba”?




eldiario.com













¿Se nacionalizará la banca privada y se tomarán otras 48 medidas económicas?


Un audio dice que se nacionalizará la banca privada y otras 47 medidas económicas más. No obstante, este mensaje circula desde el año 2012.




efectococuyo.com


----------

